# transparentes applet vor video



## Guest (26. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute,

Weiß jemand ob man Applets transparent in eine Website integrieren kann?
Damit der Hintergund durchscheint. Der Hintergund ändert sich während der Laufzeit, somit kann ich nicht ein statisches Bild als Hintergund im Applet verwenden.

Bitte um Tricky Tips!
lg Max


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2007)

normal nicht


----------



## virtualAudio (26. Apr 2007)

Wie hab ich denn das "normal" zu verstehen?

Manchmal geht durchaus die Funktion, oder hier die Optik, über die Normalität 

Im web hab ich ansich gesucht. Auch hier im Forum. ZUm Thema passende Erläuterungen, die allesamt ebenfalls diese Möglichkeit verneinen, sind aber zwischen 2003 und 2005 geschrieben worden. Sehe ich das richtig, dass es hier auch bis Java 6 keine Lösung gibt?

lg Max


----------



## Wildcard (26. Apr 2007)

Siehst du insofern richtig das ein Applet auf eine native Grafikresource gezeichnet werden muss (vom Browser bereitgestellt) und diese (derzeit) noch nicht transparent sein kann.
Die einzige Möglichkeit Pseudotransparenz zu erreichen (bei Applikationen) ist also Screenshots vom Hintergrund aufzunehmen was in diesem Fall aber nicht möglich ist da es im Browser läuft.
Grob gesagt: vergiss es.


----------



## Guest (28. Apr 2007)

Passt, danke für Eure Hilfe!!

 :toll:


----------

